# JD 7430 w/ loader and M-B Co broom



## lawnproslawncar

I'm looking at venturing into street sweeping for a few local townships in our area.

We have a JD 7430 w/ loader and it has two hydraulic remotes on the loader to power a sweeper. Just curious as to if anyone on here has either seen a setup similar to this or is currently using a setup close to this. Any words of wisdom? I know this is close to a broom for a payloader also, so if you are using one how do you like it?


----------



## Camden

Can you link to the type of unit you are hoping to use? If it's similar to what you see on skid steers my suggestion would be to find something else. Those sweepers work *okay* but once you use a real sweeper you'll see a big difference in performance and finished product.


----------



## rsweeper

All you have is a kick broom, City sweeping work requires a Broom street sweeper. Some times the can use a Vac street sweeper. Cities want there sweeping picked up not just kicked to the side of the road. If you want to know more you can pm me and can tell you things you will need to know, and if yoou are looking for a sweeper I have one for sale too

Ed


----------



## lawnproslawncar

It's all country roads. No curb and gutter so it just needs to be sand thrown into the ditches from the winter sanding.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Mbps has a confusing site, and they are the only sweeper company I'm aware of...


----------



## Camden

I thought you were talking about a sweeping system that offers debris containment. If you're just talking about a regular sweeper then almost anything will work. Make sure your tractor offers enough flow to match the sweeper's requirements.


----------



## rsweeper

You need to find out in writing from the city if you can just kick it to the side. If the city is putting it out to bid, they will have a contract for you to bid it by. In that they will tell you what you can and cant do, kick it or sweep and dispose of it, insurance requirements, bond requirements, hours work can be done, experience rtequired to even bid,and everything else you will need to even bid it.

Better make sure what you have to do before you bid, or you will be paying someone else to do it the way they want if you dont have the right equipment, or they will take your bond if they require one.

The sweeper I have for sale is a broom sweeper truck,


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Show me a picture or link to what you have for sale. I'm always interested or might know of someone who could be.


----------

